# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  HP ra mắt smartphone tốc độ 1,4GHz

## seo.nstech

*Sau khi mua được Palm, HP đã tiếp quản và bỏ thương hiệu này, HP Pre 3 và Veer là hai mẫu smartphone vừa ra mắt bên cạnh chiếc tablet TouchPad.* 
 Như vậy, sau 19 năm (1992 – 2011), Palm đã chính thức biến mất, đây là thương hiệu mở đầu cho thời kỳ PDA, tiền smartphone cảm ứng hiện đại. HP Pre 3 và Veer là những sản phẩm nối tiếp Palm Pre 2 giới thiệu năm ngoái. 
 HP Pre 3 là model đáng chú ý bởi tốc độ xử lý lên tới 1,4GHz, mạnh mẽ nhất trong số những chiếc điện thoại thông minh đang có trên thị trường, máy sử dụng chip Qualcomm. 
 Model này sở hữu kiểu dáng trượt lên với bàn phím QWERTY đầy đủ, màn hình cảm ứng 3,6 inch, độ phân giải 800 x 480 pixel, camera 5 Megapixel với chế độ AF và đèn flash LED. Máy cũng hỗ trợ quay phim HD, một camera phía trước để đàm thoại video hay tính năng mobile hotspot như các điện thoại Android mới. 
 Pre 3 hỗ trợ kết nối HSPA+ và EVDO Rev A, là một chiếc di động quốc tế. Máy có bộ nhớ RAM 512MB, sạc Touchstone không dây như Pre 2, kết nối với tablet TouchPad, người dùng có thể tùy chọn bản bộ nhớ 8 hoặc 16GB. 
 Chiếc smartphone chạy hệ điều hành webOS mang thương hiệu HP này sẽ có mặt vào mùa hè này. 
 Trong khi đó, HP Veer lại có kiểu dáng nhỏ gọn, máy sử dụng màn hình chỉ 2,6 inch, độ phân giải 320 x 400 pixel. So với Pre 3, máy có tốc độ chậm hơn, 800MHz với Qualcomm Snapdragon 7230. 
  
 HP Veer có camera 5 Megapixel, hỗ trợ kết nối HSPA+, bộ nhớ trong 8GB, tích hợp các cảm biến chuyển động, ánh sáng, sạc Touchstone, phát Wi-Fi, bàn phím QWERTY đầy đủ, nhưng khá nhỏ, máy có thể được bán ngay đầu năm nay, hiện chưa có thông tin về giá và nhà mạng phân phối. 
 Hai mẫu smartphone mới này sử dụng hệ điều hành webOS 2.2, trong khi chiếc tablet TouchPad sử dụng webOS 3.0 được thiết kế riêng. 




> http://viettelonline.com/tin-cong-nghe/hp-ra-mat-smartphone-toc-do-14ghz.html

----------

